# Easter Flower photo shoot goes very wrong!!!!!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We just found out yesterday that Earl does not like to dressed up as an Easter Flower. The funny thing an hour after this photo was taken he passed his CGC test.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah hahahahahah I just commented on your FB. That is like the best pic ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LMAO!! That is a winning photo!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMFAO that is the funniest thing ever, that could be put on a card and sold to halmark its hilarious.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

LMAO that's aweseome! Nice shot!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug, that's classic. I saved it and showed everyone.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The caption should be "im just one big freaking ray of sunshine!"


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That should be one of those 'bad day' type posters. LOL


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

omg thats the best pic ever!!!! i luv it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Seriously this photo needs to be on a card! LMAO


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG too funny!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I love Earl! can you blame him for not wanting to be a flower!!! LOL


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

That is just the funniest thing...I showed my brother and hes is like DARN I guess he doesnt like to look festive..lol everytime I look at him I just start laughing...he is too cute in his little hat..lol


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

That is an awesome picture, one of the best that I've seen.
Good doggie


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats so funny.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is classic, Doug! Man I love that boy!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Freakin hilarious!:rofl: Congrats on passing the CGC :clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

One of the best pictures ever


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG I am still laughing. That is priceless. Congrats on the CGC!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> One of the best pictures ever


oh good you got to see the picture we were talking about on FB:clap:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awesome! This pic actually made me laugh out loud in real life.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG soooo hilarious


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> oh good you got to see the picture we were talking about on FB:clap:


Yes I was happy to see it posted here so I could see the full detail


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank everyone! The photo is hysterical. Here's a few of the other shot from that day. I think Earl's turned out the best.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahahaha that is hilarious!!! That picture is great!! LMAOOO


Its always cute to see dogs dressed up and just chilling, but NONE of those pics come close to both of Earl's hahaha


Congrats on the CGC too!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahahaha omg I think I like Earls other one even better! He's not acting out anymore...just quietly planning how to kill you in your sleep hahaha lovee it. Great pictures!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Elvisfink
That is a great picture-
Henry


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

those are all so so cute!! I love the last one of him too!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Man those two pics of Earl are begging to be captioned.


----------

